# Harry's House. November 12.



## Black Shuck (Dec 26, 2012)

Due to a mistake of an oversight of mine, the original shots from this location had to be binned. I really cannot find any history from this location whatsoever so I'll just let the shots do the talking!...


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice find, there's something I like about machinery :/ 
Did you make yourself a cuppa tea while you were there?


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 26, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Nice find, there's something I like about machinery :/
> Did you make yourself a cuppa tea while you we're there?



Do you know what Dan, I guess I could have with all the paraphenalia left in there!


----------



## darbians (Dec 27, 2012)

You could of made an egg as there is one in the fridge!!

Nice shots man, this is a nice lil place.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 27, 2012)

Good to see your report back


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 27, 2012)

darbians said:


> You could of made an egg as there is one in the fridge!!
> 
> Nice shots man, this is a nice lil place.[/QUOTE
> 
> I wouldn't have wanted a smelly egg!!


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice looking place is that!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 27, 2012)

fab looking place this. it's certainly on the to do list.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 27, 2012)

ZerO81 said:


> Nice looking place is that!



Thanks my man, I liked it!


----------



## Ratters (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool place. Nice one


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh, this is very nice! I would be in there for hours! Great find


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice find,lots to see.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 28, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Oh, this is very nice! I would be in there for hours! Great find



Yeah actually one of my favourite time capsule explores as such. It was very poignant to see all the personal bits in there too.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the glasses and the clock! 

Looks like a very atmospheric place.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 28, 2012)

Flyboy said:


> Love the glasses and the clock!
> 
> Looks like a very atmospheric place.



Very atmospheric Flyboy. I was quite taken aback by all the personal bits and pieces.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Very atmospheric Flyboy. I was quite taken aback by all the personal bits and pieces.



I remember the room at West Park full of people's personal effects, it was quite poignant as I wondered where all those people are now - that is if they're still alive.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 28, 2012)

Flyboy said:


> I remember the room at West Park full of people's personal effects, it was quite poignant as I wondered where all those people are now - that is if they're still alive.



That's exactly what I wondered about Harry.


----------

